# Blueprints Rig Trip Thur/Fri



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Finally...A calm wx window! Decided early in the week to take out Brian Moore's 33' Hydrasport, Blueprints, to hunt for early winter yellowfin. Left out late in the morning on Thursday and headed for the Marlin rig. Got to the Marlin rig around 2PM and gave it some effort. Was only able to manage one blackfin on a jig. There were a few other boats working the rig and from what I could tell no one was really catching any thing. Decided to head further south and give horn mountain a shot. Once we arrive we put out a spread of ballyhoo. Almost instantly we hooked up on a small yellowfin. We all decided that we would spend the night at horn. Worked all night, jigging, chunking. Bite was slow and eventually around 3am picked up. Managed a few small yellowfin, all in the 30 lb range and blackfin. At sunrise we put out a spread of ballyhoo and picked up a few more yellowfin. Left horn around 9:30AM. Ended up with 9 yellowfin and 10 blackfin. 

Busted two tuna virgins. As with tradition they both ate the beating heart of their first yellowfin. That's always a good laugh for the rest of the crew. 










Joey with his first yellowfin










Yellowfin 










Motley





 




 
http://youtu.be/F8ZwSEffWV0


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report - pictures thanks for posting


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

http://youtu.be/F8ZwSEffWV0


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Lord of the Flies, the tradition continues. Those vids are too funny! Now Joey and Josh can razz the next tuna virgin into the consumption ritual!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

nice pile of YFT!:thumbup:


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

I heard Joey went on his first offshore trip, that's awesome y'all could get him on the fish! Congrats!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome..tuna slayers at it again. I lmao on that vid..thx.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats good stuff!


----------



## andrew w (Dec 29, 2011)

TCAT said:


> Busted two tuna virgins. As with tradition they both ate the beating heart of their first yellowfin. That's always a good laugh for the rest of the crew.


Dang I would have been chumming the next round


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

That second video is EPIC!!!


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like fun,I WAS STUCK IN KENTUCKY!!!!!


----------

